# Blackberry Pins



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey , Is there a website based in dubai where we can exchange our blackberry pins??


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

hakeemdxb said:


> Hey , Is there a website based in dubai where we can exchange our blackberry pins??


Why would you want to do that?
You can get the PINS directly from the people who you want to PIN. If you have them in your Blackberry messenger contacts you should already have the PIN.
I personally would not want my PIN to be listed for everyone to see!


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

I've seen some forums where people post the profile with the pins and are open to anyone who'd add them , Its kind of nice and friendly. Was thinking if there was anything as such in dubai. Well , I respect yours and anyone else' privacy who would not like to post the pin  Its totally ok.


----------

